# In Need of Tips!



## Fishing#3 (May 10, 2018)

So I'm trying to get into saltwater fishing, and could use any tips you're willing to give! I've never really been, and genuinely only bass fish for the most part. Not trying to steal a honey hole, but any information on a good starting place would be appreciated.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Don't set circle hooks.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

make friends with no less that 35 people that have offshore boats. (you may get invited once in a while to go along... lol) Always give more money for Gas, Ice, Oil whatever than the owner/operator asks for, boats don't run on "Thanks"... ) I presume you already have a HIGH paying job that allows you to take time off when the waters calm? Have a wife that understands leaving early and coming home stinky late at night.... (leaving on short notice, sometimes less that 10 minutes) lol Welcome to the GOM! Kidding, there is so much to learn, take your time and go along with as many people as you can and watch them....


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

.02 is all I can spare, have fun


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Fishing#3 said:


> So I'm trying to get into saltwater fishing, and could use any tips you're willing to give! I've never really been, and genuinely only bass fish for the most part. Not trying to steal a honey hole, but any information on a good starting place would be appreciated.


I have been where you are, and I'm still trying to learn. It's easy to get overwhelmed with all the species people pursue and options for the type of fishing... upper bays, marshes, open bay, Gulf... live bait, artificials, gigging...

Your question is virtually too general to answer. Start with what style of fishing you enjoy most, and mention whether you're fishing by foot or by boat. There will be plenty of sarcasm and jokes but there may be some who will answer some questions if they are more specific. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fishing#3 (May 10, 2018)

Alright, well here goes then. I'll be fishing from a kayak, and I like fast paced fishing. As someone who spends my water time constantly chasing bass and getting lots of hookups, I essentially want that with a harder fight. I'm trying to get into redfish and speckled trout, and I really need a starting point, a place to fish, what to use, etc. Even better would be someone to take me and show me the ropes, but a guy can dream 😂


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Honestly the best place to start in any new fishery is with a guide that does what you are looking to get into. Navarre Kayak Fishing holds seimnars and is on the board regularly. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...g-seminar-series-kayak-rigging-safety-897585/ 

I'm not local to this area so I've really got no info to provide; but I'm impatiently waiting the day I get to provide my here is what I did and didn't catch squat report


----------



## Fishing#3 (May 10, 2018)

Thanks, I'll have to look into that!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

tiger297 said:


> Honestly the best place to start in any new fishery is with a guide that does what you are looking to get into. Navarre Kayak Fishing ....


Ok, so for what you seek, ^^ this right here. I have been trying to learn to target redfish, and I'm still pretty hit or miss, but a good local guide is your best starting point. You'll learn more that way in a few hours than you would learn on your own in years. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fishing#3 (May 10, 2018)

I'm definitely considering a guide, though I'd rather go with a friend who knows what they're doing and is free 😂. But I'm a self taught bass fisherman, so I'm holding out hope that with a point in the right direction I can pick it up.


----------



## gulfsnapperking (May 18, 2018)

Realtor said:


> make friends with no less that 35 people that have offshore boats. (you may get invited once in a while to go along... lol) Always give more money for Gas, Ice, Oil whatever than the owner/operator asks for, boats don't run on "Thanks"... ) I presume you already have a HIGH paying job that allows you to take time off when the waters calm? Have a wife that understands leaving early and coming home stinky late at night.... (leaving on short notice, sometimes less that 10 minutes) lol Welcome to the GOM! Kidding, there is so much to learn, take your time and go along with as many people as you can and watch them....


Best advice in here lol.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

post over in the kayak forum and get with a group. Get out BYB and around the 3MB at night for the bull reds. Always people willing ot take you.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Fishing#3 said:


> So I'm trying to get into saltwater fishing, and could use any tips you're willing to give! I've never really been, and genuinely only bass fish for the most part. Not trying to steal a honey hole, but any information on a good starting place would be appreciated.


 
Where do you live?
What body of water do you want to target?
When are you available?
What type of kayak do you have?


----------



## Fishing#3 (May 10, 2018)

I sent a pm.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Fishing#3 said:


> I'll be fishing from a kayak, and I like fast paced fishing.


Fish around the passes for Spanish and ladyfish, they'll bite just about anything smaller and slower than they are. Gotcha type plugs reeled as fast as you can turn the handle will catch them both, along with runners, jacks and bluefish. The fishing can be fast and furious and fresh or smoked spanish are pretty good eating too.


----------



## Fishing#3 (May 10, 2018)

Thanks, I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*Best advice in town...*



Fishing#3 said:


> I'm definitely considering a guide, though I'd rather go with a friend who knows what they're doing and is free 😂. But I'm a self taught bass fisherman, so I'm holding out hope that with a point in the right direction I can pick it up.


Ok- not sure where you are planning on fishing out of- but 2 names come to mind from my area for inshore fishing... 

*Orange Beach/ Gulf Shores*- Chris V at Sams Stop and Shop- 27122 Canal Rd, Orange Beach, AL- look him up on the forum, He's a regular here. Usually at work Wed-Sunday. Best advice and can guide too.

*Perdido Key/ Pensacola*- Josh Lim, Limit-Out Charters. Also a regular here, and on facebook- Does inshore charter on his boat and kayak, as well as seminars at local marine businesses. 
I used to do some kayak fishing inshore and near shore in Orange Beach- loads of fun. Once you get the salt in your blood, you'll have a hard time going back to your pond. LOL

Not trying to take anything away from other guides. There's a lot of good guides- and recreational fishermen on here. So, you should have a plethora of good info come in here. Good Luck!


----------

